# Charles Daly ZDA - any good?



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been looking at a Charles Daly ZDA in 9mm. I've noticed a couple of posters saying that they are NG in a couple of "what do you consider a POS" threads. Are there any out there who think this is a good pistol? A great pistol? Buy it at a good price (which would be what?), run away and don't look back? Any and all information is welcome.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

The ZDA is a Zastava pistol which are now imported by EAA and called the EZ series. They were called the CZ99, CZ999 Scorpion and a few other things. They are very good guns although EAA's customer service leaves lots to be desired. 
The design is a cross between a Sig 226 and a Walther P-88, and has worked very well. Check out this website for more information on these and other Zastava pistols. www.CZ999.org. I have a South African version (built under licence by Tressitu) called a TZ99, It is by far the best shooting pistol I have!


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I ended up buying it and taking it to an indoor range. You're right, it's great. Decent accuracy, 100 rounds without a single hitch.
The oddball thing is the low-ammo indicator. This model takes magazines with a spring-thing on the follower and a hole in the side of the magazine. When there's 4 rounds left - 3 in magazine and one in chamber - the spring-thing hits a pin on the right side of the grip; the pin pokes you in the web of the trigger finger and lets you know that you're low on ammo. It doesn't hurt, but it is noticeable.

Last week I looked for zda magazines on Gunbroker - there were a number of the 10-rounders up for sale. I didn't have my card available so I (stupidly) waited for the next day - when they were all gone. 

Any idea where to get more mags (I do have a couple)?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

New guns MUST come with PICS!!!!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

check with CDNN. They usually have CZ99 mags. They will work, but I'm not sure about the "low ammo" feature. Check out this website "www.cz999.org", Vincent or somebody there may have more information. 
Don


----------

